# 36-1 toothed wheel on a vr6



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

Whats the best way to attach a 36-1 toothed wheel to a vr crank pulley to use edis-6?


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: 36-1 toothed wheel on a vr6 (mk3aba20vt)*

got a close up picture of the crank pulley area?


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: 36-1 toothed wheel on a vr6 (still_a_G)*

I ran into this with a recent project. I've seen people weld them on but with a bonded rubber balancer heat could cause damage. Also the one I had seen welded was welded onto the outer ring so it wasn't firmly connected to the crank. So I had a machine shop cut a small groove into the balancer and make a little adapter that fits in the groove and houses the wheel perfectly centered and spaced slightly away from the balancer. I had him make two just in case the issue came up again. Interested?
Can't find a pic for some reason..


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*FV-QR*

This is how I did it on a 4cyl running EDIS-4. It May help you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Fox-N-It)*

Yeah the aba and the vr crank pulleys are way different... theres no space in the rear of the pulley on the vr like the aba. I had planned on ordering the ecs tuning lightweight crankpulley because of the design(has a large lip and flat area to bolt to)







then order the toothed wheel from diyautotune and have it machined to fit the pulley and bolt it on...


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: 36-1 toothed wheel on a vr6 (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_I ran into this with a recent project. I've seen people weld them on but with a bonded rubber balancer heat could cause damage. Also the one I had seen welded was welded onto the outer ring so it wasn't firmly connected to the crank. So I had a machine shop cut a small groove into the balancer and make a little adapter that fits in the groove and houses the wheel perfectly centered and spaced slightly away from the balancer. I had him make two just in case the issue came up again. Interested?
Can't find a pic for some reason..

Edit: Here's a pic of what I was talking about:


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

On my old jetta I did an experiement and removed the harmonic balancer. It would give you a nice lip to mount the trigger wheel to and best of all free


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

ill have to check that out.... hows the balancer come off? just presses off?


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (mk3aba20vt)*

leave the balancer on. unless your motor is balanced without one, you kinda wanna have one. vw put one on to reduce vibrations in the motor for a reason. and thats how they balanced all the motors. 
if your going standalone, do it right. the welded trigger wheel over the oem looked nice but the one with the ECS and machining the trigger wheel was a good idea also...plus its lightweight.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

taking off the harmonic balancer is no worse than installing a lightweight aluminum crank pully. Increased bearing wear over 100k didn't really concern me when i did that. 
I just cut/burned the rubber out between the two pieces and used a press to get them apart. It was more of an experiment than anything else


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

it looks at A$$ like that.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

it was replaced by an ecs under drive pulley after a week or two. secondly who cares its a crank pulley no ones sees it. I don't think the op cares how sexy his trigger wheel looks


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

this may be a dumb statement, but why not use the internal wheel?


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

because im running the edis ignition stuff and it needs the 36-1 wheel


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (mk3aba20vt)*

anyone know if the ecs pulley has the rubber in it for the balancer? it kinda looks like it does but im guessing it doesnt?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (mk3aba20vt)*

The ones for a 18T do not. I'm guessing the ones for a VR6 do not either.


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

i think im gonna take the balancer part off the oem pulley and have a wheel welded to that... This is just temp as of right now tho.... just wanna get the car running and usable. Thanks guys


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

good luck its a bit of a challenge lol


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

lol, ill just cut it off with a cutoff wheel so it'll be no problem


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (mk3aba20vt)*

My Solution... Just have to position the wheel in the correct spot and weld it on


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (mk3aba20vt)*

what engine management are you running, because almost all of them will work with the 60-2 wheel, especially if you are running megasqirt you do not need the edis controller


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (toplessvw)*

um running megasquirt!! but i already have all the edis ignition stuff to run now...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

edis is fine its not like you have done any irreversible damage. Its just an extra set of components to break so a lot of people prefer to use stock stuff if possible. Its nice to see interesting projects and alternate ways to do things though!! 
-Chris


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

After killing 3 new EDIS modules on the dyno, I won't use them again.


----------

